# 122 Cc



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

Did they make more of this model than any other ? 

Seems to be alot of them around.....I own three of them...


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cub Cadet*

I don't know about the numbers of the 122. But in my part of the woods I see alot of model 70's and originals. I have an Original and just aquired a Cub 106. Oh just for you info you can still get alot of original Cub Cadet parts from MTD. Just got a Narrow frame 3point from MTD so I could adapt the 106 to take a Brinly sleeve hitch adapter.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*lift assit spring*

hey sam do you have a lift assit spring on any of your 122's. I have a 106 and I'm just wondering were the lift assit spring mounts on the tractor. Does it mount in the same place as the electric lift along side the engine on the right side or under the frame on the right side.


----------

